# CNET Test Drives the Nissan EV-02 Electric Cube



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Nissan plans to offer a vehicle based on the technology present in the EV-02 within 18 months. 

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Why is it that now when nissan has some great looking cars that are nice and streamlined like the late maxima, that they would go to a brick like this when it comes time to make an electric car?

I don't understand it. If anything the EV should have better aerodynamics, not worse. Even the Titan has smarter lines on it that this thing.

The volt was a disaster, the mitsu is better, but still not that great. Am I alone in thinking this way?

Why can't they just make a simple, clean and streamlined car when it comes to electrics instead of all these fashion statements?

This thing got 200 miles @ 60 MPH!!!! (now 13 years later)







http://www.sunrise-ev.com/photos/sunrise_1.jpg

Whats wrong with making a *normal,* practical EV?
(breaks down and cries)


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

> The EV-02--and, by extension, the future electric vehicle it will inspire
> 
> The EV-02 mule we tested was a retrofitted right-hand-drive Nissan Cube.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping based on the quotes from the article that this vehicle is just a test bed and the real car will keep aerodynamics more in mind.


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

david85 said:


> Whats wrong with making a *normal,* practical EV?
> (breaks down and cries)


"Lord, please make my enemies ridiculous" - Voltaire


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

jlsawell said:


> "Lord, please make my enemies ridiculous" - Voltaire


LOL, well put


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

jlsawell said:


> "Lord, please make my enemies ridiculous" - Voltaire


Hehehe, true, so true.


----------

